# Alpine CHM S620 and 7909?



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I have been trying to get information on this unit. I have a 7909 I would like to use it with. Is this model the M-BUS unit or should I look for another unit to use with the 7909?


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

If my memory serves me right, I believe the Changer that pairs up with the 7909 is the 5959.


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

5959 5957
the later special edition one would also do they newer non anet changers


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I just bought a 5959 unit that was made in Japan. I think that is a good unit? I did read the specs and the changer has god specs like the 7909.
So did I make a good buy?


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

it actually has better specs then the 7909 and works great with it.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought the two would marry up good together. Now if the unit works like was described, you never know with Ebay. 
Funny, I seem to have gotten into this setup by accident. It all started with a 7909 I wanted to repair. 
I did end up repairing both of the 7909 units. I still have a load issue with one deck, but again I am waiting on a part for it that blew for unknown reasons, still bothers me but I verified everything is good on the deck and have burned it in for a few days with no problems.
Thanks for the input I appreciate it.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

The s620 would work with the 7909 though if you had one.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I was looking at that unit, and was wondering if it would work with the 7909. I could not find any definitive information on the unit as to weather it would work or not. I did a google search for the owners manual but that did not give me the info I needed. So I was not going to buy a unit I was not sure about. 
I have learned that the M-bus is the key to determining if a changer will work or not. I am still learning about this gear.
The 5909 is an excellent unit from my searches, although it to is an old unit, and I plan on going through the unit like I did with the 7909. RECAP is the name of the game.

Thank you for the information guys. 

Being a kenwood guy historically, I am still learning about this Alpine equipment, but after many days of working on the 7898, I am getting use to the gear more, it has been a learning experience for me, and fortunately has not been a costly undertaking due to my inexperience, just time spent screwing with the unit until it worked perfectly.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

The 5959 is the best Changer they made. I would use it over the S620 just to keep it all old school and also you might need a 4913 to get it to work with some head units since it has no RCA outs. (I needed the 4913 to get sound when using a 7390 and the 7909 uses the same wiring so I would think you would need the extra adapter too)


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Usefull or useless ........ definitely verifiable  

Cheers ...... Vin


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

So I bought a 5959 from Ebay. the unit was fully functional, until I received it that is. There was a cd stuck half way out of the magazine and somehow ended on top of the transport. So I decided to take the unit apart to see what the problem was and found that. 
I manually removed the cd, and got the transport input and output for the cd working. Then it would not play, seems the laser was toast as well. I ordered a laser and was waiting for it. Then I had the 7903 transport sitting on my bench and loked over at the laser connector, and it was the same as the 5959 cable, so I looked, and it was the same laser for both units. I couldn't resist, so I took the laser out of the 7903 and installed it in the 5959. The unit now works excellent, lucky I noticed the 7903 unit on the bench. 
Regarding the Ebay guy, he denied the unit was messed up, so I sent him a picture of the cd and he still mentioned it worked when he shipped it. So it was time to play hard ball. I told him I was looking for that unit for some time, an that I ordered the service manual, and a new laser. I also told him I was going to keep the unit, and I expected him to refund some of my money, as I was not confident he would return my money if I returned the changer, and that if he did not go for that I would leave negative feedback for him and be done with it. He said I was blackmailing him, I said I'm sorry he felt that way, but that is my terms. I requested 75 dollars back and he refunded me. So at the end of the day I did get what I wanted. Pain in the butt getting it, but it is working now. 
So I almost have a system built, the 7909, the 5959, a fosgate power 650 amp. I am still looking for a good EQ I was looking at the 3342 but found it was a digital unit. I am looking for an analog unit to use. Anyone with a good EQ recommendation would be appreciated.


----------



## topdollar69 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have heard good things about the Proton 271 for a full DIN analog EQ. Every time I see one on eBay it sells for more than I care to spend on one though.


----------

